# عملية تفريغ جهاز التبريد ( سبلت ) قبل فتح قفل الغاز



## محمد بن الموصل (9 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الى أحبائي الكرام 
كل عام وأنتم بالــ1000ــف خير 

هناك البعض من فنيي التبريد أو من يدّعون أنهم محترفوا تبريد 
يقومون بالبعض من الأخطاء بنظري هي أخطاء عظيمة ومنها 
انه بعد اكمال نصب انابيب الوحدة الخارجية بالداخلية لاجهزة التبريد 
لا يقومون بعمل ما يسمى ( فاكيوم ) وهو سحب الهواء الموجود بالأنابيب 
والبعض يجادل في ذلك على انه قد ربط أكثر من 100 جهاز وهو الان يعمل بفاعليه طبيعية علمآ انه لم يجري عملية سحب الهواء من الانابيب سوى بطريقة بدائية وخاطئة الا وهي :
فتح احد الاقفال للقطعة الخارجية بفترة قليلة ثم فتح طاموله الجهة الأخرى وبذلك باعتقادهم انه سيخرج الهواء من الانابيب 
وقد كان هناك عدة نقاشات حول ذلك انه عند عمل تلك الطريقة سيختلط الغاز مع الهواء بنسبة كبيرة مما يشكل تغييرات في مكون الغاز . علمآ اني أعمل على طرد الهواء من الانابيب عن طريق الفاكيوم .
أما سؤالي فهو ما هو التأثير الذي يحصل بالجهاز اذا لم يتم عمل فاكيوم قبل فتح الغاز بالمنظومة ؟
هل أن التأثير على الغاز فقط ؟
أم أنه سيعمل على حدوث أضرار بالجهاز ككل ؟
أتمنّى من الجميع الأجابة بكل تفصيل ( ممل ) 
كي يعلم الفنيي او مزاولي تلك المهنة ما هو الأصح 


بارك الله في كل من شارك وقرأ وعمل بما هو صحيح وجعله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## hishont2 (10 أغسطس 2013)

مش عارف ليه يا أخى لا يوجد رد عليك مع أنك بتتكلم فى نقطه مهمه وشديدة الأهميه ولاكن أنا سوف أقوم بالرد عليك ...
أولا عدم قيام فنى التركيب بعمل فاكيوم أو بيرج للجهاز عند فتح المحابس يكون قد ساهم فى 20%على الأقل هبوط فى كفائة الجهاز .. ولاكن الشرح لا يسمح وقتى به الأن ولاكنه سيكون أدخل لدائرة التبريد ما يسمى بالرطوبه التى ستتحول إلى قطرات مياه التى ستقوم بالغليان مع زيت الكباس التى ستفسد الكثير ولاكن عندى كتاب جميل جدا أسمه الرطوبه داخل دائرة الفريون وأسف على وقتى القصير ... وموضوعك هذا يستحق التثبيت لكى يشاهده كل فنيين ومهندسين التبريد و التكييف وشكرا لك على سعة صدرك..


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (10 أغسطس 2013)

hishont2 قال:


> مش عارف ليه يا أخى لا يوجد رد عليك مع أنك بتتكلم فى نقطه مهمه وشديدة الأهميه ولاكن أنا سوف أقوم بالرد عليك ...
> أولا عدم قيام فنى التركيب بعمل فاكيوم أو بيرج للجهاز عند فتح المحابس يكون قد ساهم فى 20%على الأقل هبوط فى كفائة الجهاز .. ولاكن الشرح لا يسمح وقتى به الأن ولاكنه سيكون أدخل لدائرة التبريد ما يسمى بالرطوبه التى ستتحول إلى قطرات مياه التى ستقوم بالغليان مع زيت الكباس التى ستفسد الكثير ولاكن عندى كتاب جميل جدا أسمه الرطوبه داخل دائرة الفريون وأسف على وقتى القصير ... وموضوعك هذا يستحق التثبيت لكى يشاهده كل فنيين ومهندسين التبريد و التكييف وشكرا لك على سعة صدرك..



شكرا جزيلا لك 
اخي الكريم 
ولكن الرد على سؤالي ليس ذي أهمية عندي انما لتنبيه بعض الفنيين الذين يقعون في تلك الأخطاء 
ولم أقط بالخطأ لكوني استخدم الطريقة المثلى لنصب الأجهزة 
وأيضآ أعتقد بسبب عدم وجود فراغ للأعضاء ( ضروف العيد ) 
فبذلك لم يجيبوا عن السؤال .....
أما بالنسبة لما ذكرت عن الكتاب 
فأرجوا من حظرتكم 
نشره بأقرب وقت ممكن 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hishont2 (11 أغسطس 2013)

ما أجمل ردودك يا أخى العزيز .. أ
نا فعلا لم أوجه كلامى لك تحديدا وكان كلامى من أجل الجميع من أجل الاستفاده ..
وإن شاء الله سوف أقوم بالبحث عن الكتاب عندى ولاكن أعذرنى لأننى عندى كمية كتب كثيره جدا أحاول أن أعيد تسميتها لسهولة الجدوله بينهم ..
وسوف أقوم بنشر كتب كثيره ولاكن أشترط على نفسى أن تكون هذه الكتب مضغوطه بالمعلومات ...
مثال على ذلك عندى حوالى 7كتب عن الأكسبنشن منهم بالعربى ومنهم بالانجليش ومنهم من يتكلم عن فكرة عمله ومنهم من يتكلم عن تصميمه .. فأنا أحاول أن أجعل من كل ملف موسوعه يكون شامل كل الشرح ...
وشكرا مره أخرى على ردودك الرائعه يا أخى العزيز وشكرا على سعة صدرك..


----------



## alband (13 أغسطس 2013)

عاشت الأيادي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كفاح الجريح (18 أغسطس 2013)

شوف يا ابن الملحة 
الطريقة اللي ذكرتها تكون ناجحة فقط اذا كان الجهاز جديد وليس قديم او تم تصليحه
والشركات توضح الطريقة كالاتي
تظغط على ولف تنفيس الصمام الراجع وتبقيه مظغوط 
تفتح صمام الدفع بالالنكي او المفتاح السداسي
تحسب 8 ثواني ومن ثم ترفع ايدك عن ولف تنفقيس الراجع
طبعا الطريقة الافضل هي الفاكيوم
لكن للسرعة يستخدم البعض الطريقة اللي ذكرتها


----------



## حيدر حسين ابراهيم (19 أغسطس 2013)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (20 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
شكرا لك اخي الغالي كفاح وأحب من الناحيه الفنيه أذيد على ماقلت مايالي 
1بكل صراحه نستخدم طريقه تفريغ الوحده يدويا لعدم وجود جهاز الفاكيوم في بعض الاوقات لكن هل صحيحه ودقيقه ؟ 
الاجابه من واقع خبرتي المتواضعه في (الأماكن الجافه) تمشي الحال ولذالك يذكر البعض أن عمل الوحده جيد برغم عمليه التفريغ اليدويه لكن الصحيح أستخدام طرمبه التفريغ كي نحافظ على (جوده التبريد والغاز معا)

2في الأماكن (الرطبه والساحليه) يجب ثم يجب فنيا أستخدام الفاكيوم أوطرمبه التفريغ مع التشدد في ذالك وأشرح الأسباب.
من المعلوم أن عمليه التفريغ ليست فقط لأخراج الهواء من الوحده والصحيح لأخراج الهواء و(الرطوبه) معا لماذ؟ 
والجواب وجود الهواء مع الغاز يجعل نسبه الغاز (المحدده لشحن الوحده ) أقل لأخطلات كميه من الهواء مع الفريون فيكون عباره عن خليط (لافريون صافي) فيسبب ردائه في عمليه التبريد بل حتى في حساب الأحمال داخل غرفه معينه مثلا يكون دقيق لكن التبريد بسبب أهمال الفاكيوم يعطيك أحساس أن الوحده فيها خلل او الحساب لم يكن سليم ..
(لكن بمجردعمل الفاكيوم ) فقط بالطريه الصحيحه نفس الجهاز وبنفس المعطيات يعطي تبريد ممتاز لنفس الغرفه . 

3الفاكيوم يعمل على سحب وتخليص الوحده من (الرطوبه) طبعا الفاكيم عبر طرمبه التفريغ 
ومن المعلوم أن الرطوبه أذا لم تسحب بشكل كامل تتحول في الوحده الداخليه في صمام الأنتشار أوالكابلري في الثلاجه أو المكييف الى ثلج فيحصل قفل كما هوا معلوم وخاصه في الثلاجات لصغرحجم الكابلري وتقل جدا في أجهزه التكييف بالمقارنه مع الثلاجات عموما 
4ليس فقط طرمبه التفريغ لسحب الهواء والرطوبه فقط والذي لكل واحدمنهم مشاكله في الوحده لو بقت فيه كما شرحت 
لكن تعمل طرمبه التفريغ على (سحب كل الشوئب من الوحده) خاصه الأجهزه القديمه حيث نجد خروج قطع داكنه اللون وخشنه ولا يمكن أن تخرج بالتفريغ اليدوي وفقط بجهاز الفاكيم تخرج وعدم خروج القطع الخشنه يمكن أن تظر الضاغط 
5 خامسا عمليه التفريغ تستمر حوالي ثلاث دقائق تقريبا وكلما كانت المدينه رطبه قدتذيد عن الثلاث دقائق . لذالك يجب أن نمهل جهاز التفريغ حتى 
(ينقطع البخار تماما ) الخارج من الطرمبه وبذالك نضمن خروج كل من (الهواء الرطوبه الأوساخ أو الشوائب ) والثلاثي الذي بين القوصين لايمكن عمله يدويا بشكل كامل فعلينا بعد هذه المعلومات أن تكون المعلومه قدوضحت في أستخدام التفريغ اليدوي أو الطرمبه ومتى نستخدم اليدوي ومتى يلزم أستخدام الطرمبه 
وفي كل الحالات مما شرح سابقا يتبين لنا أن الأخيره هيه الأفضل 

لتعمل الوحده بالشكل المطلوب وتعمل على اطاله عمر الكمبرسر بسبب الألتزام بالمعاير الصحيحه 
وارجو التوفيق للجميع


----------



## كفاح الجريح (20 أغسطس 2013)

ما شاء الله كلام علمي دقيق
المدة الاقل للفاكيوم هي 10 او 15 دقيقة واذا كانت المدة اطول كانت النتائج افضل


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (21 أغسطس 2013)

كفاح الجريح قال:


> ما شاء الله كلام علمي دقيق
> المدة الاقل للفاكيوم هي 10 او 15 دقيقة واذا كانت المدة اطول كانت النتائج افضل


شكرا لك أخي كفاح وبارك الله فيك بالطبع كماذكرت كلما طالت المده كانت النتائج أفضل


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (29 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا للأخ ابن عوف على المشاركة الرائعة 
والتفصيل في الاجابـة 
كان جدا جميل 

اما الأخ كفاح :
شكرا لك على نقاشك الجميل 
اما بالنسبة لفترة التفريغ فلا يوجب فترة 1\4 ساعة او اكثر الا اذا كان الفاكيوم المستخدم صغير أي كميّة سحب الهواء قليل نسبيا 
اما انا فأستخدم ضاغط قديم حجم 1\4 مما يؤدي الى تفريغ الوحدة بالكامل نهائيأ بخلال 3 - 5 دقائق لا اكثر


----------



## كفاح الجريح (10 يناير 2014)

كلما زاد الوقت كان افضل
لانه ليس الهواء فقط مطلوب طرده ولكن الرطوبة
الرطوبة تستغرق وقت اطول من الهواء للخروج


----------



## خالد شعير (31 يناير 2014)

اخواني الاعزاء عندما يكون الجهاز جديد ويتم نصبة ممكن تقدر تقوم بعملية الطرد واعتقد قرآت هيك شي لاحد الشركات المصرية لصناعة اجهزة التكييف سبلت يونت اما اذا كان مستخدم وتم اصلاحة فيجب اجراء عملية اvacum وشكرا


----------



## خالد شعير (11 فبراير 2014)

شكرا لكم جميعا على هذا الشرح الجميل واتمنى التوفيق لكم وشكرا


----------

